# Body corp



## jollydodger (Dec 26, 2011)

Can anyone give me any idea as to what sort of Body Corp charges I could be looking at , if buying a unit/condo in Penang.

I just need to known if they are reasonable or on the high side, and or are there any hidden cost that can sting you later on.

Many thanks....


----------

